# Glamour Shots



## euphoria066 (Jan 10, 2010)

we got another kit... so patrick pulled out the camera and took some shots. a couple of regular models.









^Our new addition, Boba.









^the people who owned him previously think he's 3/4 Himalayan, 1/4 burmese. all cuteness. a little chubbier than I would expect a 8mo old kitten to be.. but easily remedied.









^oh gosh, little paws.









^trying to get the boys together for a picture..both too distracted.









^hammy Jango.









^cutest laziest cat.

love love love when cats are willing to tolerate the camera.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think he's 100% adorable!

And hammy Jango? :luv


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

How can you live with those 2 stunning boys? I would have the camera out all the time.


----------



## marymowry (Feb 2, 2010)

Such beautiful kitties! I wish my cats were that cooperative when I have the camera out.


----------



## talashira (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh, my gosh! They're both so adorable! :luv :luv :luv


----------



## euphoria066 (Jan 10, 2010)

oh, jango is just the biggest ham.. you take out the camera, and suddenly the position he's laying in gets a little tilt, or eyes are opened a little wider, just something to look just a SMIDGE cuter, just in case you brought the camera out for some other purpose than to lavish attention and praise on him. <3


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Ahhh! Such cuteness! :luv 

We are a dedicated one-kitty family _but some of these new kitties lately are really tugging at my resolve....
_
 Fran


----------



## ogdred (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh man, this is killing me! They are so adorable! And they're such a lovely pair--complement eachother perfectly. Boba is gorgeous, obviously, but I have to say I just _love_ Jango. My Gadget is a medium haired scottish fold mix too, and I just don't see many cats like her. Although I think Jango has a more rounded face and larger eyes than Gadget, which makes him look much more fold-like. Adorable!


----------



## euphoria066 (Jan 10, 2010)

Fran, we were a dedicated one kitty household too, it had been decided, but then I've become all but obessed with cat forum.. which made me all but obsessed with cat nutrition, which made me all but obsessed with cats... and well, I convinced the love of my life (who has a cat allergy.. I'm so horrible. he got a hepa air purifier, eye drops and a promise to vaccuum twice a week.) to indulge me with just ONE MORE.

and now the plan is to just stay OFF kijiji, because every time someone posts "i'm moving and new apartment says no cats so off to the shelter for these cats I have" I just YEARN to snatch up their cats in my arms and tell them that I will love them enough to keep them no matter what. 

ogdred, gadget is soo cute. I love that grey coat and golden eyes. a beautiful combination. I love the medium coat on folds, for some reason I feel like it gives them a "big cat" look, except in tiny scale.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

They're both gorgeous! :luv :luv :luv


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Those are awsome photos of totally gorgeous cats! Jango has that wide eyed innocent look down pat~


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh Bunny. Too cute for one thread.


----------



## lolfactorysystem (Mar 15, 2010)

Born poseurs.


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

Beautiful cats! Love the folds, love himalayan anything also! so cute!


----------



## T.H. (Mar 14, 2010)

the pose is too cute!!!!!!

you have such adorable cats


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

euphoria066 said:


> Fran, we were a dedicated one kitty household too, it had been decided, but then I've become all but obessed with cat forum.. which made me all but obsessed with cat nutrition, which made me all but obsessed with cats...


I heard _that_!! This forum has a way of building on the obsession, doesn't it?

Your two boys are unbelievably cute, whether together or separately. That second one of Boba.....OMG. I'm a dedicated one-cat family too, but you do make it hard!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Cutest cat photo ever! :luv :luv


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

So cute!! Congrats on Bobo! Where did you come up w/ Jango's name?


----------



## Poofys Mama (Sep 8, 2009)

They are both just adorable!!!!! What great pics!!!


----------



## euphoria066 (Jan 10, 2010)

Jango and Boba are both Jango Fett and Boba Fett from star wars... we're nerds.

but it was funny, when we first got Jango, I was telling my mom and she was like "oh, we had a cat named that." and it turns out that she had a cat named Django, after the gyspy jazz guitarist, Django Reinhardt, but it's pronounced the same. so a fun coincidence.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Adorably cute


----------



## kirstylou (Mar 10, 2010)

They are just gorgeous! :luv 
Love them


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

euphoria066 said:


> but it was funny, when we first got Jango, I was telling my mom and she was like "oh, we had a cat named that." and it turns out that she had a cat named Django, after the gyspy jazz guitarist, Django Reinhardt, but it's pronounced the same. so a fun coincidence.


OK-- that was the first thing I thought of but was confused by the spelling.


----------

